# Here's our Lottie



## diggerdi (Aug 16, 2017)

Newbie here, joined yesterday.  Here is our pride and joy, safely installed at our storage facility on the day we picked her up in March .  Since then we've done almost 5000 miles (UK only) including two weeks in Cornwall and many long weekends.  Unfortunately I still have to work three days a week or else the mileage would be a lot higher lol.


----------



## saxonrosie (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome , lovely van hope you enjoy it as much as we do ours, have fun .


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 19, 2017)

Quality brand van there, very nice.


----------



## Geoff1950 (Sep 30, 2017)

*Lottie!*



diggerdi said:


> Newbie here, joined yesterday.  Here is our pride and joy, safely installed at our storage facility on the day we picked her up in March .  Since then we've done almost 5000 miles (UK only) including two weeks in Cornwall and many long weekends.  Unfortunately I still have to work three days a week or else the mileage would be a lot higher lol.View attachment 56771



Ours is called Lottie and we've had it for 3 yrs. told her who must be obeyed all Pilotes are Lotties. Love 'em. Have fun.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice van,welcome along from co antrim,do hope you have the battery on float charge in van or removed and charging at home.
If you have s/panels then bobs your uncle.:wave:


----------



## redhand (Oct 2, 2017)

Whats float charge whatever it is im not doing it


----------

